# الان نحن ندفع ثمن غفلتنا ....!!!!



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

*الجهل هو عدونا الاول ..لم نكن نشعر بتلك المشكله لاننا لم نكن على احتكاك مباشر بها 
لم يكن للجاهل دور فى حياتنا أو تأثير مباشر على قرارتنا المصيريه ..كنا نعيش فى برجنا العاجى ونطل من فوق على بشاعة الاميه المستوطنه فى القاع ..لم نكن نهتم أو نكترث لحال هذا القاع ..لم يكن ف الحسبان أنه سيأتى يوماً يرتج فيه القاع فيطفو أبشع ما فيه على وجه الحياه ليزكم أنوفنا برائحته النتنه.
 أصبح هناك صراع واضح بين الفكر واللا فكر ..وأصبح هناك من يصطاد فى الماء العكر ولديه من أدوات الصيد ما يكفى لان يجعله ماهر فى أختيار المكان والطريقه فما أن يرمى بالطعم الا وسقطت الفريسه عن طيب خاطر بكل ترحاب وارتياح. 
لقد رأينا جميعااا مؤخراً كيف يتم اصطياد الجاهل بسنارة الدين وتحفيزه على أن يشارك فى انقاذ دينه من فريق الاشرار الذى يسعى للقضاء عليه 
عند اللعب على وتر الدين يتحول الجاهل لقنبله موقوته سهل توجيهها فى وجه المجتمع ..حشو الرؤوس بالافكار المغلوطه وشرح المسميات بطريقه تخدم اغراض الخبثاء كشرح الاسلاميين لليبراليه يجعل من الجاهل شخص متحفز مستعد للتضحيه بحياته من اجل ان يشارك ف نصرة دينه وفى نفس الوقت هى فرصه ليشعر انه اخيرااا أصبح ذو أهميه وأنه قادر على التأثير فى المجتمع الذى طالما تجاهله وانكر وجوده ,,!!!
كنت أتمنى لو كانت ثورتنا بدأت بالقضاء على عدونا الحقيقى ..كنت أتمنى لو اجتمعت كل القوى المدنيه المثقفه على هدف محو أمية هذه الشريحه الكبيره من المجتمع ..عالاقل كنا اكتسبنا عناصر جديده بناءه لا هدامه..
للاسف بدأنا من حيث كان يجب أن ننتهى ..قمنا بثوره ف الطريق  والهدف والتوقيت الخطأ ..أعطينا الفرصه لدخول الصيادين الخبثاء بل وأعطيناهم الطعم مجانى ليصطادونا به
الجهل هو معركتنا التى نعيشها حالياااا فلا مصداقيه عند أُذن الجاهل الا من فم الشيخ أبو جلابيه وذقن فمرتدى البدله واضع العطر هو فى الامس كان شخص متعالى لا يرد على الجاهل سلامه وتكاد عيونه لا تراه 
يجب أن نعترف بخطأنا وبمسؤوليتنا عن ما يحدث الان ..كنا نرى الخطأ ولا نحاول تصحيحه 
والنتيجه مجلس شعب أتى باصوات الجهلاء وانصار شخص كاذب مدلس أصبح يهدد أمننا فى الشارع بكل وقاحه ...
الان نحن ندفع ثمن غفلتنا :fun_oops:​*


----------



## red333 (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الجهل هو عدونا الاول ..لم نكن نشعر بتلك المشكله لاننا لم نكن على احتكاك مباشر بها ​*
> *لم يكن للجاهل دور فى حياتنا أو تأثير مباشر على قرارتنا المصيريه ..كنا نعيش فى برجنا العاجى ونطل من فوق على بشاعة الاميه المستوطنه فى القاع ..لم نكن نهتم أو نكترث لحال هذا القاع ..لم يكن ف الحسبان أنه سيأتى يوماً يرتج فيه القاع فيطفو أبشع ما فيه على وجه الحياه ليزكم أنوفنا برائحته النتنه.*
> *أصبح هناك صراع واضح بين الفكر واللا فكر ..وأصبح هناك من يصطاد فى الماء العكر ولديه من أدوات الصيد ما يكفى لان يجعله ماهر فى أختيار المكان والطريقه فما أن يرمى بالطعم الا وسقطت الفريسه عن طيب خاطر بكل ترحاب وارتياح. *
> *لقد رأينا جميعااا مؤخراً كيف يتم اصطياد الجاهل بسنارة الدين وتحفيزه على أن يشارك فى انقاذ دينه من فريق الاشرار الذى يسعى للقضاء عليه *
> ...


 


للاسف
فى مجتمع حكم على شاب فى مقتبل حياته بالبطالة والتشرد  فقط لان صاحب العمل استيقظ ومزاجة مش رايق فقرر طرده  فلم يجد غير البحر ليلقى بنفسه

فى مجتمع  تعمل فيه فتاه لمدة 15 ساعة  مقابل 100 جنيه لتدبر متطلبات زواج سياتى فيه هذا التعس لينقذها من حياة تعسة الى حياة اتعس

فى مجتمع يحكم فيه على سيدة مسنة بالموت لانها لا تملك ثمن العلاج او واسطة لعلاج على نفقة الدولة
ان كنت لا تعرفين بوجود هذه النماذج فى مجتمعك فلن اعتبر هذا جفاء او غفوة  ولكنه تجاهل 

فعفوا يا سيدتى 
لا تقولى ان كل هذا مجرد غفوة !
ولكنه حكم بالاعدام مع سبق الاصرار
و المحكوم عليه بالاعدام لا يمكن انتقاده على تقبيل يد ربتت على راسة
 وان كانت هذه اليد مجرمة
فمن حكم بالاعدام  هو اكثر اجراما


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

red333 قال:


> للاسف
> فى مجتمع حكم على شاب فى مقتبل حياته بالبطالة والتشرد  فقط لان صاحب العمل استيقظ ومزاجة مش رايق فقرر طرده  فلم يجد غير البحر ليلقى بنفسه
> 
> فى مجتمع  تعمل فيه فتاه لمدة 15 ساعة  مقابل 100 جنيه لتدبر متطلبات زواج سياتى فيه هذا التعس لينقذها من حياة تعسة الى حياة اتعس
> ...



*من الطبيعى أن تتجاهل أنت ما تراه  وغيرك قمة مكتسبات الثوره ف حين أن الواقع يقول أنها نتائج كارثيه سيدفع الجميع ثمنها غالياً ..
أعلم أنه من الصعب أن يخرج المسلم من عباءة تعصبه لدينه ليرى من بُعد الصوره بحياديه أكثر
فقناعتك أن السياسه والدين وجهان لعمله واحده تجعلك مقتنع ان الاسلام السياسى هو الحل ولا يهم طريقه التطبيق لهذه السياسه ولا الاساليب الملتويه التى يستخدمها هؤلاء للوصول لاهدافهم
 وكأن رفض اى شخص لهذا المنطق هو كُفر بالله!!
لقد غفلت أنت عن ما أشرت انا اليه عندما تكلمت عن الجهل كقضيه اساسيه ف مجتمعنا جعلت من الديمقراطيه وليد مُشوه 
الاغلبيه البرلمانيه لم تأتى عن ديمقراطيه نظيفه والا كنا ارتضيناها عن طيب خاطر بل أتت بديمقراطيه مشبوهه والجميع يعلم هذه الحقيقه حتى وان انكرتوها أنتم فشراء الاصوات بسد الاحتياجات انحلال 
وشراء الاصوات باللعب على وتر الدين هو قمة الفساد
وصدق سليمان عندما قال أننا شعب غير مهيىء للديمقراطيه 
خلط الدين الذى من المفترض أنه من الثوابت بالسياسه التى هى ف الاصل لعبه متغيرة قمة التناقض وقمة الجهل السياسى
لا انكر ما تحدثت عنه من مشاكل متأصله ف المجتمع ولكنى انكر عليك أن تتجاهل مقصدى من وراء كلامى بجلبها ف غير محلها 
نورت يا ريد ..*


----------



## red333 (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من الطبيعى أن تتجاهل أنت ما تراه وغيرك قمة مكتسبات الثوره ف حين أن الواقع يقول أنها نتائج كارثيه سيدفع الجميع ثمنها غالياً ..*
> *استنتاجك ليس له مقدمات فى كلامى فانا لا اراها ثورة  ولكنه مجرد تغير نظام استغل فيه بؤس الشعب المصرى*
> *أعلم أنه من الصعب أن يخرج المسلم من عباءة تعصبه لدينه ليرى من بُعد الصوره بحياديه أكثر*
> *ايضا استنتاج ليس له اى مقدمات فى كلامى  فتعصبى  هو للعدل الذى هو اساس ملك الله فى الارض*
> ...


 
هل الجائع يستطيع ان يقرا يا دونا ؟
فالمسئول عن جوعة هو المسؤل عن جهلة
فتكون الديموقراطية  هى عقاب له  لانه لم يترك لهذا الجائع اختيار
والديموقراطية اساسها الاختيار
فالجهل الذى تتحدثين عنه يا دونا
سببه هو من جوع هؤلاء


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

red333 قال:


> هل الجائع يستطيع ان يقرا يا دونا ؟
> فالمسئول عن جوعة هو المسؤل عن جهلة
> فتكون الديموقراطية  هى عقاب له  لانه لم يترك لهذا الجائع اختيار
> والديموقراطية اساسها الاختيار
> ...



*كالعاده نتحدث عن حكام بعصاه سحريه لحل جميع مشاكل المجتمع
ايعقل ان مجتمع مكون من 85 مليون فرد نرمى باحماله ومشاكله ونواقصه واحتياجاته باكملها على بضعة اشخاص!!
أين المثقفين والمتعلمين والمتشدقين بحقوق الانسان؟؟
أين دور الضمير الذى يجعلك كشخص مثقف ومتعلم تتجاهل أن تمحو أمية ولو فرد واحد يعمل عندك؟؟
أين دور المؤسسات الدينيه التى يجتمع فيها البسطاء دون عناء البحث عنهم؟؟
صدقنى يا ريد طول ما بنرمىى المسؤوليه دايماااا على الحكومه لن نغير واقع ..لماذا لانفكر ان الجوع هو ناتج للجهل وليس العكس؟؟
وووووما زلت تطيح بنا بعيدااااً عن ما اريد نقاشه هنا ..
سأطرح عليك بضعة اسئله أتمنى أن تراجع ضميرك قبل الاجابه عن اى سؤال فيهم 
_أترى الاغلبيه الاسلاميه ف مجلس الشعب أتت بثمارها على الشعب والمجتمع أم انها أفصحت عن مصالح شخصيه لهم؟؟
_محاولة سيطره الاسلام السياسى على كل المراكز والسطات فى البلد هل تراها تخدم الاسلام ف شىئ؟؟
_شخصنة الاسلام الا تراها مهانه للاسلام ؟؟ ع سبيل المثال وليس الحصر تجمع انصار ابو اسماعيل للدفاع عنه تحت شعار نصرة الاسلام بصرف النظر عن كذبه وتدليسه الفاضح !! هل هذا من الاسلام ف شىئ ؟؟
واذكرك اننا أصبحنا مجتمع يقدس الذقن فلا نتصور ان شيخ يعمل بالسياسه يكذب ولا نرضى بتوجيه اتهام لسياسى يعمل وراء ستار الدين وهذه كارثه
 أنسيتم ان أبو بكر بعد وفاة النبي قال من كان يعبد محمد فإن محمد قد مات ومن كان يعبد الله فإن الله حي لا يموت
_أيرضيك خلط الدين وهو ارقى ما ف حياة الانسان بالسياسه التى دائمااا ما توصف باللعبه القذره لما فيها من معارك وحيل ومخططات غير نظيفه والتى تحتاج لحواة وليس لرجال دين ؟؟
_هل يرضيك أن يكذب البلكيمى فتطعن نزاهة الاسلام ويدلس ابو اسماعيل وهو من المفترض أنه من أتى ليطبق شرع الله ؟؟
أتمنى اجابات متعقله ولا تحرج من أن تقول الحق فعلى الساحه الاعلاميه  الان يقال الكثير والكثير على لسان حكماء المسلمين اللذين انتصروا على تعصبهم وقالوا كلمة حق بحثاً عن الصالح العام
تحياتى *
_


----------



## white.angel (19 أبريل 2012)

*ما نحيا به يا دونا ليست ثوره .. انما انتفاضه *
*شعب ظل سنوات جائع ومريض وجاهل ومعتقل *
*وفجأ كل الابواب فُتحت فنرى الجائع يسرق كى يشبع والمريض يقتل ليجعل الاخرين يشعرون بمثل ما يشعر والجاهل يريد ان يفعل مثلما يفعل الاخرون فيبحث عن المعتقل الذى يريد ان يصبح ذو شأن ليسير ورائه ... *
*انها فوضى عارمه .. الجهل مشكله من 80 مليون مشكله ... ولا يزال فى الجعبه الكثير سنراه ونراه ... ولكن المشكله الاكبر .. اننا لا ندرى من اين نبدأ حل هذه الكوارث ..*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *ما نحيا به يا دونا ليست ثوره .. انما انتفاضه *
> *شعب ظل سنوات جائع ومريض وجاهل ومعتقل *
> *وفجأ كل الابواب فُتحت فنرى الجائع يسرق كى يشبع والمريض يقتل ليجعل الاخرين يشعرون بمثل ما يشعر والجاهل يريد ان يفعل مثلما يفعل الاخرون فيبحث عن المعتقل الذى يريد ان يصبح ذو شأن ليسير ورائه ... *
> *انها فوضى عارمه .. الجهل مشكله من 80 مليون مشكله ... ولا يزال فى الجعبه الكثير سنراه ونراه ... ولكن المشكله الاكبر .. اننا لا ندرى من اين نبدأ حل هذه الكوارث ..*​


*ليست ثوره بل انتفاضه
بالحق نطقتى ..
وهذه الفوضى التى نعيشها سببها أننا غير مؤهلين لتحمل مسؤولية الديمقراطيه 
وبصراحه لن يأتى حل اى شىء بطرق سلميه ببساطه لاننا مفترقين لا يجمعنا هدف ولا توحدنا مصلحه
فكلاً يغنى على ليلاه وهذه كارثتنا التى ستقضى على الاخضر واليابس ..
نورتى يا قمرررر :flowers:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

*يا أستاذة ...*
*عندما نتخلص من ثقافة ( الشكوى ) نستطيع عندها فقط الأنتصار على كل شئ*
*البطالة - الأمية - الجهل - التخلف مع سبق الأصرار والترصد *
*الكُل يشكو ...*
*صاحب العمل - العامل - الموظف - الطبيب - المهندس - التاجر - القاضى - العسكرى - الموظف - الشاب - المُسن - الذكر - الأنثى ...ألخ ألخ*
*عملنا ( ثورة ) ؟؟ ....جميل ...ولكننا عدنا لنشتكى*
*عملنا أنتخابات حرة لأول مرة ؟ ...نعم*
*ولكننا عدنا للشكاية*
*تقدموا للأنتخابات الرئاسية لأول مرة فى تاريخ مصر ؟*
*نعم ...ولكنهم عادوا يشتكون ...*
*لدينا مخزوناً رائعاً من الشكايات *
*وليس لدينا أية أرصدة للحلول ...*


----------



## red333 (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كالعاده نتحدث عن حكام بعصاه سحريه لحل جميع مشاكل المجتمع*
> *ايعقل ان مجتمع مكون من 85 مليون فرد نرمى باحماله ومشاكله ونواقصه واحتياجاته باكملها على بضعة اشخاص!!*
> *أين المثقفين والمتعلمين والمتشدقين بحقوق الانسان؟؟*
> *أين دور الضمير الذى يجعلك كشخص مثقف ومتعلم تتجاهل أن تمحو أمية ولو فرد واحد يعمل عندك؟؟*
> ...


 
سؤال يا دونا
ممكن تقترحي لى بديل ممكن اختياره !


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا أستاذة ...*
> *عندما نتخلص من ثقافة ( الشكوى ) نستطيع عندها فقط الأنتصار على كل شئ*
> *البطالة - الأمية - الجهل - التخلف مع سبق الأصرار والترصد *
> *الكُل يشكو ...*
> ...



*يا خبر ابيض الاستاذ بحاله هنا :love34:
هذا يا استاذى نفس منطق أننا شعب استهلاكى من الدرجه الاولى 
أما عن الانتاج فيا حسرتااااه
شعب مدمن كلام أما الفعل فيلهوتاااااااه
بندور على حقوقنااا اما واجباتنا تدور هى علينا بقى هنقطع نفسنا يعنى :new6:
أحياااة النبى منور يا شيف عبوووود :flowers:*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الجهل هو عدونا الاول ..لم نكن نشعر بتلك المشكله لاننا لم نكن على احتكاك مباشر بها
> لم يكن للجاهل دور فى حياتنا أو تأثير مباشر على قرارتنا المصيريه ..كنا نعيش فى برجنا العاجى ونطل من فوق على بشاعة الاميه المستوطنه فى القاع ..لم نكن نهتم أو نكترث لحال هذا القاع ..لم يكن ف الحسبان أنه سيأتى يوماً يرتج فيه القاع فيطفو أبشع ما فيه على وجه الحياه ليزكم أنوفنا برائحته النتنه.
> أصبح هناك صراع واضح بين الفكر واللا فكر ..وأصبح هناك من يصطاد فى الماء العكر ولديه من أدوات الصيد ما يكفى لان يجعله ماهر فى أختيار المكان والطريقه فما أن يرمى بالطعم الا وسقطت الفريسه عن طيب خاطر بكل ترحاب وارتياح.
> لقد رأينا جميعااا مؤخراً كيف يتم اصطياد الجاهل بسنارة الدين وتحفيزه على أن يشارك فى انقاذ دينه من فريق الاشرار الذى يسعى للقضاء عليه
> ...



مع إعجابي الشديد بمقالتك ..... 
لكن اسمحي لي بالأختلاف معك فى أننا كنا عافلون والآن نحن ندفع ثمن الغفله..... 
صدقيني ...اتلقى لم اتلق يكن أحد عافل عن ان الطبقه الأكبر جاهله وتفكيرها متردي ..... 
وليس لنا ذنب فى ذلك.... 
ولكن صدقيني أيضا ان الجاهل يستطيع التمييز....بين الصدق والكذب.... 
الجاهل سمع ان الإخوان تحدثوا انهم لا ولن يسعوا إلي رئاسة البلاد... 
الجاهل يري الآن انهم احتلو مقاعد الترشيح..... 
لكنه لم يري ان فى ذلك كشف لكذبهم.... 
هناك شباب جامعي ذو تعليم غالي.... 
ولكنه مع المرشح الديني.... 
وهذا جهل عقلي أصعب من أي جهل آخر.... 
صدقيني ...المجتمع مريض من الجذور....عالمه وجاهله.... 
الكل يدعي حب الوطن...... 
لكن يبدو ان حب الوطن قد أصبح فى احتلال المقعد الرئاسي.... 
نحن سندفع ثمن كثرة أشكال الجهل.... 
ولكني أفضل ان نترك الحال كما هو علي وضعه....التدخل لن يفيد.... 
الانسان الذي يستخدم عقله يجب ان يعرف بأن جميع المرشحين الدينيين يتقاتلون علي عرش البلاد 
ولو انهم صادقون فى حب الوطن لأجتمعوا واختارو أفصلهم ورشحوه.... 
لكن مبتعاهم العرش من أجل العرش وليس من أجل مصر .... 
ليس لنا ذنب فى هذا الجهل.... 
ولم نكن عافلون عنه... 
لكننا كنا عافلون عن ان الجاهل سيتم استخدامه بدينه سيتم استخدام كل أنواع الجهل... 
والدين فوق الجميع......


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

red333 قال:


> سؤال يا دونا
> ممكن تقترحي لى بديل ممكن اختياره !



*طيب ولو محلتش الحكومه وعندنا امكانيات وثروات شخصيه مهدوره نقعد نتفرج
دور على كل واحد فينا بيهدر فلوس اد ايه على حاجات مش مهمه ابسطها مصاريف موبايلك الشخصى 
عندنا طاقات هايله من الشباب وامكانيات محو الاميه مش محتاجه يعنى اموال طائله وبالجهود الذاتيه وبالاراده ان وجدت ممكن نذهل العالم 
اما عن اجابة السؤالين دول
_أترى الاغلبيه الاسلاميه ف مجلس الشعب أتت بثمارها على الشعب والمجتمع أم انها أفصحت عن مصالح شخصيه لهم؟؟
 لا طبعا لان بلد فى اهمية مصر التغير فيها اكبر من مجلس الشعب
 _محاولة سيطره الاسلام السياسى على كل المراكز والسطات فى البلد هل تراها تخدم الاسلام ف شىئ؟؟
 تحمل مسؤلية وليس سيطرة وهى لخدمة كل الشعب وليس الاسلام
* 
*اديك قلت التغير اكبر من مجلس الشعب الحالى طيب ليييييه ف وقت حرج زى ده نركن ع جنب عتاة السياسه والعقول السياسيه الجباره العمرانه بيها بلدنا ونجيب اشخاص مكانهم الاساسى ف الجوامع 
جايين يتعلموا ويجربوا فينااااا!!
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا انت هتقولهم كلام مش قالوه ليه بقى
انت بتقول خدمة الشعب وهما بيقولوا لنصرة الاسلام اصدقك بقى ولا اصدقهم !!!!*
*الاسلام بلا كهنوت ولكن بتقديس الذقن هذه أصبحت حقيقه يراها الاعمى 
انظر لاتباع ابو اسماعيل الرافضين حتى الاستماع للرأى الاخر الرافضين للبحث عن حقيقة كذب شيخهم
وصل بهم الامر للتصريح أنه حتى لو اخطأ ما زلنا نريده رئيس لنصرة الدين
يعنى هل الدين ف حاجة لنصرة شخص مدلس !!
اليس ف هذا تقديس وشخصنه للاسلام ؟؟؟*؟ 
*البديل بكل بساااااطه
فصل الدين عن السياسه وليذهب رجال الدين ف مهمه اسمى لتطهير قلوب واخلاق الشعب من الشوائب العالقه ولتترك السياسه لاصحابها 
بالبلدى ندى العيش لخباااازه بدال ما يولع فينا الفرن:love34:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> مع إعجابي الشديد بمقالتك .....
> لكن اسمحي لي بالأختلاف معك فى أننا كنا عافلون والآن نحن ندفع ثمن الغفله.....
> صدقيني ...اتلقى لم اتلق يكن أحد عافل عن ان الطبقه الأكبر جاهله وتفكيرها متردي .....
> وليس لنا ذنب فى ذلك....
> ...


*يا عزيزى كون المشكله كانت أمامنا طواااال الوقت ولم نحاول حتى التفكير ف حل لها هذا قمة السلبيه 
والتراكم مع الزمن ادى لكارثه
هديك مثال مبسط
لو انت قدام مسكنك ارض فضاء وف يوم وجدت شخص جه والقى بكيس قمامته ف الارض دى وانت مهتمتش لانه مجرد كيس وتانى وتالت يوم حصل نفس الفعل 
لو انت اهتميت ونزلت وكلمته ومنعته يعمل كده وحافظت على نظافة الارض لانها لو تلوثت هترجع عليك بمشاكل خلصت المشكله لكن لو قلت وانا ماااالى يمكن تيجى عربية الحكومه تلمها وتنضف يبقى هتفضل المشكله 
استغلال جهل الشخص له شقين شق الجهل اللى خلى الشخص ده ينقاد ورا اى شخص له مصداقيه نابعه من كونه بيتكلم بالدين وشق تانى نابع من انعدام ضمير المتلاعب بالدين واستخدامه كسناره يوصل بيها لاغراضه النفعيه الشخصيه البحته
يجب ان نعترف بغفلتنا لاننا اهملنا المشكله لانها لم تكن تخصنا حتى أصبحت ذات تأثير خطير علينا وعلى حياتنا 
لا يا عزيزى الجاهل لا يستطيع التمييز بين الصح والخطأ بين الصدق والكذب هو مجرد تابع منقاد وراء شخص يتعامل معه على أنه وكيل الله ع الارض فكيف له أن يعارضه أو يقبل ان يعارضه شخص هو ف تصوره كافر وعدو لله وللاسلام ؟؟
أما عن الشخص المتعلم الفاهم الذى يقبض ثمن ان يتبعه فهذه كارثه اخرى 
الحقيقه الموجعه أنه لا أحد يحب هذا الوطن بكل اسف ...*


----------



## red333 (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب ولو محلتش الحكومه*
> *ترحل*
> * وعندنا امكانيات وثروات شخصيه مهدوره نقعد نتفرج*
> *دور على كل واحد فينا بيهدر فلوس اد ايه على حاجات مش مهمه ابسطها مصاريف موبايلك الشخصى *
> ...


المشكلة يا دونا ان مفيش خبازيين اهل للثقة
ممكن تعطينتى مثل لواحد فيهم


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2012)

الثقافة مش محتاجة تعليم 
واحنا بينقصنا جدا ثقافة الاعتماد على انفسنا
احنا كمتعلمين بندور على رأى الكنيسه فى المرشحين علشان نبقى كلنا زى بعض لانه محدش عنده القدرة على تحمل مسئوليه الاختيار الغلط 
وعند اول مشكله هما اللى قالولنا 
محتاجين نعتمد على نفسنا ونتحمل مسئوليه افعالنا 
ودى حاجات بتبقى مكتسبه محدش بيتعلمها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أبريل 2012)

الثالوث الاسلامى هو الجهل والتخلف والارهاب هذا هو الذى جعلنا فى هذا الموقف


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

red333 قال:


> المشكلة يا دونا ان مفيش خبازيين اهل للثقة
> ممكن تعطينتى مثل لواحد فيهم



*مقصدتش بحكومه اشخاص اقصد السياسه المتبعه عموممااااا ف حكوماتنا 
يعنى ليه ننتظر القيادات تنفذ ولا تدينا امر منبدأش بنفسنا ليه !!
لا يا غالى لا بحلق ف السما ولا بتكلم ف اساطير خياليه 
بتكلم عن احفاد الفراعنه اللى بنوا حضاره هى حديث العالم من الاف السنين والى الان وبكره كمان
بتكلم عن المصرى لما بيحب يعمل حاجه بيعملها بس للاسف هو بطل يحب من زمان
بتكلم عن دور عباده تقدر تكون مناااااارة علم وتعليم ومقصدش الجوامع بس اقصد الكنائس كمان
بتكلم عن شباب شوفناه مؤخرااا ف اللجان الشعبيه بيشتغل بنظام وبهمه وبدون تسييس
وهو اى اختراع او عمل عظيم بدايته كانت ايه غير مجرد حلم ؟؟
وانت فاكر يعنى ان الشعب لو كان شاف خير من المجلس كان هاجمه لو كنا شوفنا نيه كويسه من الاسلاميين اؤكدلك الاقباط نفسهم كانوا وقفوا جنبهم وشجعوهم وانتخبوهم مره ومرات
مش وصل الحال بيهم النهارده ان حتى اللى انتخبهم ندم انه اداهم صوته 
مش بحصر الاسلاميين ف انصار ابو اسماعيل لكن ابو اسماعيل مثال نشيط للرؤيه الدينيه السياسيه قدامنا لكن بالتأكيد الامثله كتير
خداع الاخوان للشعب لما قالوا مش بنسعى ورا مراكز وكلوها كلها ولما قالوا مش هنرشح رئيس وبسم الله ماشاء الله رشحوا 2 معلنيين وواحد مستتر :new6:
ما هو لما نقول مفيش خبازين ثقه يبقى هنموت من الجوع 
عيب علينا نكون بنحط دساتير وبنشارك ف دساتير لدول تانيه ويكون عندنا سياسيين على كل شكل ولون ونقول معندناش 
ومش هقولك اسماء علشان هتقولى اختارتى بمفهوم ليبرالى كاره للاسلام وهنلاقى نفسنا بندور ونلف ع الفاضى
مصر عمرانه بالخير وعمرانه بالعقول المفكره بس للاسف خيرنا رايح لغيرنا وعقولنا صدت لانعدام الفرصه..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> الثقافة مش محتاجة تعليم
> واحنا بينقصنا جدا ثقافة الاعتماد على انفسنا
> احنا كمتعلمين بندور على رأى الكنيسه فى المرشحين علشان نبقى كلنا زى بعض لانه محدش عنده القدرة على تحمل مسئوليه الاختيار الغلط
> وعند اول مشكله هما اللى قالولنا
> ...



*ولا هنتعلمها ..
لا المناخ يسمح ولا الوقت ف صالحنا 
مش تشاؤم منى لكنها رؤيه منطقيه بلا رتوووش للوضع الحالى :love34:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الثالوث الاسلامى هو الجهل والتخلف والارهاب هذا هو الذى جعلنا فى هذا الموقف


*
خلينا يا عزيزى منجرحش ف اخواتنا المسلمين اللى ميعرفوش من دينهم غير الصلاه لربهم وعمل الخير ومعاملة الناس بالحسنى
مشكلتنا الحاليه هما نفسهم اعداء للاسلام لانهم بيسيسوووه لصالحهم يعنى واخدين الدين ستار لنواياهم الخبيثه 
الاسلام السياسى هو اخطر مشاكلنا حاليا وضرره واقع ع الشعب بمختلف اطيافه والتمن هيدفعه المسلم والمسيحى 
ربنا يسترهااا*


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ولا هنتعلمها ..
> لا المناخ يسمح ولا الوقت ف صالحنا
> مش تشاؤم منى لكنها رؤيه منطقيه بلا رتوووش للوضع الحالى :love34:*


يا حجه هى مينفعش نتعلمها فى المدارس
دى ثقافه مكتسبه من الصغر
الطفل وهو صغير طول ما هو متحمل مسئوليه كل حاجة بيعملها  ولما يغلط يتعاقب ولما يعمل حاجة حلوة ياخد مكافاه يقدر يكتسب القدرة على تحمل مسئوليه اختياره 
فالحل الوحيد اننا نعمل ده فى اولادنا 
وكمان جيلين تلاته كده هنلاقى  مصر دى بلد بجد  بس مش هنكون فيها :smil15:


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يا حجه هى مينفعش نتعلمها فى المدارس
> دى ثقافه مكتسبه من الصغر
> الطفل وهو صغير طول ما هو متحمل مسئوليه كل حاجة بيعملها  ولما يغلط يتعاقب ولما يعمل حاجة حلوة ياخد مكافاه يقدر يكتسب القدرة على تحمل مسئوليه اختياره
> فالحل الوحيد اننا نعمل ده فى اولادنا
> وكمان جيلين تلاته كده هنلاقى  مصر دى بلد بجد  بس مش هنكون فيها :smil15:



:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أبريل 2012)

*حجيتى أمتى يا أستاذة ؟؟!!!*
*ألف "مبرو" ....أهو أديكم شاهدين أهو*
*عشان كل سنة كانوا بيقولوا قرعة الحج بتطلع مافيهاش ولا مسيحى واحد !!! ...*
*كان أضطهاد ده وألا ماكانش أضطهاد ؟*
*أهى الثورة غيرتنا أهى ....*


----------



## oesi no (19 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حجيتى أمتى يا أستاذة ؟؟!!!*
> *ألف "مبرو" ....أهو أديكم شاهدين أهو*
> *عشان كل سنة كانوا بيقولوا قرعة الحج بتطلع مافيهاش ولا مسيحى واحد !!! ...*
> *كان أضطهاد ده وألا ماكانش أضطهاد ؟*
> *أهى الثورة غيرتنا أهى ....*


واحد فخفخينا هنا


----------



## red333 (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مقصدتش بحكومه اشخاص اقصد السياسه المتبعه عموممااااا ف حكوماتنا *
> *يعنى ليه ننتظر القيادات تنفذ ولا تدينا امر منبدأش بنفسنا ليه !!*
> *لازم نعرفى ان فى فرق بين الفاسد والمفسد*
> *لا يا غالى لا بحلق ف السما ولا بتكلم ف اساطير خياليه *
> ...


معلش يا دونا
ما زلت مصر على اسماء


----------



## grges monir (19 أبريل 2012)

> *رشحوا 2 معلنيين وواحد مستتر *


ان احسبهم اربعة دونا
فية واحد بيلعب لوحدة ولااية دونا هههههههه
لولا طالع شغل دلوقتى كنت رديت على موضوعك اللولبى دة ههه
ه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (19 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا عزيزى كون المشكله كانت أمامنا طواااال الوقت ولم نحاول حتى التفكير ف حل لها هذا قمة السلبيه
> والتراكم مع الزمن ادى لكارثه
> هديك مثال مبسط
> لو انت قدام مسكنك ارض فضاء وف يوم وجدت شخص جه والقى بكيس قمامته ف الارض دى وانت مهتمتش لانه مجرد كيس وتانى وتالت يوم حصل نفس الفعل
> ...





> يا عزيزى كون المشكله كانت أمامنا طواااال الوقت ولم نحاول حتى التفكير ف حل لها هذا قمة السلبيه


اذا أنتي تريدي ثوره منذ 42 سنه....


> والتراكم مع الزمن ادى لكارثه


وهي أكتشافنا أن الجهل قد ذاد ويزيد دون التفكير فى شيء يقوم بتطبيق الحلول التي تذكرناها الأن....؟؟
الحلول موجوده لمن كان سبب فى الجهل ..ولكن لن تطبق هذه الحلول لأنتزاع الجهل من جذوره..مصائب قوم عند قوم فوائد...تؤدي للجلوس علي العرش...


> هديك مثال مبسط
> لو انت قدام مسكنك ارض فضاء وف يوم وجدت شخص جه والقى بكيس قمامته ف الارض دى وانت مهتمتش لانه مجرد كيس وتانى وتالت يوم حصل نفس الفعل
> لو انت اهتميت ونزلت وكلمته ومنعته يعمل كده وحافظت على نظافة الارض لانها لو تلوثت هترجع عليك بمشاكل خلصت المشكله لكن لو قلت وانا ماااالى يمكن تيجى عربية الحكومه تلمها وتنضف يبقى هتفضل المشكله


كلنا كنا بنقول أن عربية الحكومه هتنضف...وكلنا كنا شايفين أن ولا حاجه أتنضفت...بالعكس كانوا بيجيبوا زباله ويقلبوا قدام بيوت أهلنا...ويقولولنا الأرض واحده كلنا مصر..
ولو أننا نضفنا قدام البيت من أول مره....مكنش هيبقا فى زباله...لكن مين كان عندو جرأه ينضف...النظافه مكانتش غير لما كلو نضف بأيد واحده...
ودلوقتي أحنا اللي هنتنضف بأيد واحده بردو....
المشكله أن النضافه خلت التعابين المستخبيه وسط كوم الزباله تطلع...
والتعابين كانت كتيره جدا لكنها مش ظاهره...ولما نضفنا ....التعابين أصبحت منتشره فى كل مكان تنشر سمها وتصويرها لنفسها
 بأنها أفعي تحتوي مصل لا سم.......والجميع يجري فى قلبه هذا السم....ونحن قد أصابنا الصمم بالخرس...وأصاب الأخرون بمرض الثقه لأن الأفعي تحتويهم تحت أظافر قدميها......؟؟


> استغلال جهل الشخص له شقين شق الجهل اللى خلى الشخص ده ينقاد ورا اى شخص له مصداقيه نابعه من كونه بيتكلم بالدين


ورجال الدين الكل قد رأي أن أحدهم من أم هي أمريكيه الأن...والكل يعرف كذبه ويؤيده.....رغم كذبه...؟؟....هل هذا جهل.....؟؟


> وشق تانى نابع من انعدام ضمير المتلاعب بالدين واستخدامه كسناره يوصل بيها لاغراضه النفعيه الشخصيه البحته


والكذب الذي لا يهتم له من يؤيد الكذاب الا يدل علي شيء من أنعدام الضمير وبالتالي هذا الشخص لا يكون أهل للثقه والدعم...لكن ندعمه..؟....هل هذا جهل...؟


> جب ان نعترف بغفلتنا لاننا اهملنا المشكله لانها لم تكن تخصنا حتى أصبحت ذات تأثير خطير علينا وعلى حياتنا


وهذا لأننا غير جديرون بأن تحتوينا الأفعي تحت جرابها لأننا لم نتجرع السم الكافي لكي نصير جهله...؟


> لا يا عزيزى الجاهل لا يستطيع التمييز بين الصح والخطأ بين الصدق والكذب


يجب أن يميز ذلك وهذا من خلال عقله....لأن الكذب معروف أنه شيء غير حميد..ولكننا نصدق الكاذب.....ونميز بعقلنا...
فى حالة أن العقل قد براه الزمن...يأتي هنا القلب...والقلب يتبع من هو قريب من الله...
لأن هذا الشخص القريب من الله سيفعل الخير..وسيعطف علي الفقير وسيبني المنازل للفقراء لأننا نراه قريب من الله....
لكن هل 85 مليوم مصري يعرفون حقيقة كل فرد ممن هم يبدون قربهم من الله...؟؟لكننا نطمع فى بعض جود من خيرات ربهم عليهم...؟؟
هنا تأتي مصادقيه نابعه من عطف الله الذي سيحل فى الرجل القريب من ربه ثم يحل فينا من الرجل الوسيط بيننا وبين الله...؟
فصدق الكثيرون الكذب رغم أنه كذب...وكذب الكثيرون الصدق لانه قد أتي ممن هو لا ظاهر أنه بعيد عن الله ...؟


> هو مجرد تابع منقاد وراء شخص يتعامل معه على أنه وكيل الله ع الارض فكيف له أن يعارضه أو يقبل ان يعارضه شخص هو ف تصوره كافر وعدو لله وللاسلام ؟؟


اذا هو منقاد وراء دين وليس شخص فقط ...الشخص وسيلة البركه والخير..؟؟
والدين وسيلة النصر....؟؟
وبالدين يأتي الرجل البركه ويأتي الخير...ومن ثم يأتي الجهاد لله رب العالمين..؟...(مرحلة التعقيم والتطهير من الشوائب العالقه بأرض مصر)


> أما عن الشخص المتعلم الفاهم الذى يقبض ثمن ان يتبعه فهذه كارثه اخرى


لا هو لا يقبض ثمن أتباعه...بل يأخذ من خيرات ربه وعطي المحتاج...


> الحقيقه الموجعه أنه لا أحد يحب هذا الوطن بكل اسف ...


هناك من يحبه...
رب المجد ....
وهو سيتدخل فى مرحلة التعقيم والتطهير ...
لأنها السبيل الوحيد الذي سيجعلنا نفيق ونعرفه عندما نصبح جرثومات مطارده
:::::::::::::::::::::
لم أختلف معك أختي الغاليه علي وجود الجهل منذ زمن وفشيه الأن...
لكننا لا نستطيع أن نشكل مضاد للجهل وأن كان هذا المضاد ضعيف فى نتيجته وسيدخل تحدي صعب..
ودخول التحدي يجعلنا ممن ينتوون تدمير الوطن بزرع الفتنه...؟
وفى هذه الحاله نصبح اعداء الدين...فتحل فينا الأيه..وجاهدوا فى سبيل الله...
وتحل فينا الأيه ومن يتخذ غير الأسلام ديننا فلن يقبل منه.....؟ويطرد...؟
وكوننا نتحدث الي أنفسنا لا يعدل من الوضع شيء ...لأننا كلنا مقرون بالخطر...لكن لا نواجهه...؟
الجهل فى الجميع....؟...فيجب أن يتخلص العالم من جهله كي يستطيع أن يتعلم الأخر...
وكون الأغلبيه فى مصر تتبع كاذب ....فهذا لا نمتلك له علاج...لاننا نعلم أنه كاذب ونصدقه وندعمه...فما علاج هذا النوع من الجهل...؟
تحياتي لكي أستاذتي...
سلام المسيح...

​


----------

